# 1902 MORROW Coaster Hub on New Wheels!



## carlitos60 (Jul 16, 2014)

I Bought This MORROW Hub from a CABER a while Back!
Had It Installed on New Wheels for New Project; So I Took Them for a Ride an Was Super Surprised that It *Works Perfectly!!!*
The Front Hub is Unknown, Unless It's Elgin???

Don't See Many of Those Around!!!


----------



## 41rollfast (Jul 16, 2014)

Front hub is indeed an Elgin hub. Air cooled hub. 
Nice wheels by the way


----------



## okozzy (Jul 16, 2014)

Very nice, digging them hubs...


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 17, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the Comments!

Wait Till You See Where They Going to be Used???

Perfect Set Up, I Think!!!


----------



## filmonger (Jul 17, 2014)

Cool hub..... Since Morrow changed over to the New Morrow design late 1903 - Would that make your Morrow Coaster one of the last batch made with that design? 




carlitos60 said:


> Thanks for the Comments!
> 
> Wait Till You See Where They Going to be Used???
> 
> Perfect Set Up, I Think!!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 17, 2014)

*Maybe???*



filmonger said:


> Cool hub..... Since Morrow changed over to the New Morrow design late 1903 - Would that make your Morrow Coaster one of the last batch made with that design?




Well, the 1901 Design with the Fixed Arm was Changed to the 1902 Design with the Flexible Arm, and I Suppose it was a One Year Only Design Change???

Good Question??? 
All I Know is That It Works Fine, So I Can't See Why They Would Change the Design Other Than for Money Savings Reasons And Simplicity (It's Heavy and Complex)!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 19, 2014)

*???? Coincidence?????*

Coincidence???

I Post an Unusually Posted Hub for Display and Info;

Then, 2 HUBs Appear in the For Sale Post Right Away!!!!!!

???


----------



## mike j (Jul 19, 2014)

Great minds think alike! Hubba, hubba, great hubs, when do we get to see the rest of the bike?


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 19, 2014)

*Right!*



mike j said:


> Great minds think alike! Hubba, hubba, great hubs, when do we get to see the rest of the bike?




It's My Dream Bike, On It's Way!  Will be About a Month Before I Can Post Pics!

Be on the Look Out!


----------



## Catman (Apr 30, 2017)

filmonger said:


> Cool hub..... Since Morrow changed over to the New Morrow design late 1903 - Would that make your Morrow Coaster one of the last batch made with that design?



Can anyone provide a how to on the hub? I've picked up a 1902 version am having a tough go of  disassembly. Thanks


----------

